# changing head gasket?



## slow240sx198 (Aug 17, 2007)

ok im goign to change my head gasket and im working if its that hard to do?. one my myfriends works at uti and he knows how but i jsut want to know how to do it myself and how long it would usualyl take to change the head gasket on a ka24e


----------



## GTRsilvia (Aug 16, 2007)

IF you have to ask then that should answer your question....you can screw yourself very quickly messing with the head....let a pro do it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

slow240sx198 said:


> ok im goign to change my head gasket and im working if its that hard to do?. one my myfriends works at uti and he knows how but i jsut want to know how to do it myself and how long it would usualyl take to change the head gasket on a ka24e


Get yourself an FSM if you want to tackle the job.

Out of curiosity, why are you changing the head gasket?


----------



## slow240sx198 (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah i am.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

hey man, do what i do, and just do it. if you ain;t got anyone to teach you, just do it youreself.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can find the R&R procedure in the free repair guide sections at Autozone.com:

</title></head>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<body><div align='center'><img " + getWidth("yes") + "src='/images/cds/" + tpe + "/" + sze + "/" + pc + "." + tpe + "'></img></div>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<div align='center'><table><tr><td><FORM><input type='button' name='sized' value='" + getButtonValue("yes") + "' onClick='javascript:window.close();opener.pop(\"" + pc + "\",\"" + tpe + "_" + sze + "\",\"" + getValueToPass("yes") + "\");'></FORM></td>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<td><form><input type='button' value='Close' onClick='javascript:window.close()'/></form></td></tr></table></div>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<br/>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<div align='center'><font face='Veranda, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif' size='-2'>Copyright © 2002 Delmar, All Rights Reserved.</font></div></body>"); newWindow.document.writeln("</html>"); newWindow.focus(); newWindow.document.close(); newWindow.print(); } function pop_norm(pc, tpe, sze) { newWindow = open("","","directories=no,menubar=yes,toolbar=no,location=no,scrollbars=yes,resizable=yes,height=400,width=700,left=50,ScreenX=50,top=120,screenY=120"); newWindow.document.writeln("<html><head><title>

A big factor on time is if the head needs to be resurfaced or not. If it does, this will require removing the manifolds and sending the head to a machine shop. Obviously, this all adds time to the job. The labor guide calls for 7.1 hrs. to replace the gasket alone. Labor guide and "real world" times can differ greatly, especially if you've never done the job before.


----------



## GTRsilvia (Aug 16, 2007)

i would never fix something according to autozones website. You cant even get parts worth a damn there. Just take it to a pro for the head gasket. If you you break a head bolt you are royally F'ED!!!


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

you should let someone who knows do it, unless you dont mind messing up your car if you do the timing wrong. and theres special tools youll need also. so i wouldnt just jump into it. unless your dont mind mesing up the motor in the process of learning.


----------

